# Where is the Bluewater?



## au1 (May 23, 2008)

I am going to be heading out of Destin this weekend and was wondering if anyone knew how far out the Bluewater has been lately?


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Heard 120 miles south


----------



## Outa Line II (Nov 19, 2007)

The water was extremely blue at the Squiggles on Sunday. Spur was blue green at best. Green water was pushing east hard. Good luck!


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Brought a sailboat back from Isla Mujeres <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Mexico</st1lace></st1:country-region> May 23-26 - Our course to Pcola was 355 - the Blue water stopped at the top of the 85 deg loop current - below Lat 28.0.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Green water due South 140 miles out! Sounds like you might have better luck to the SE <o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">trolled cedar plugs on hand lines for something togrill. <o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Saw tuna jumping in the green water though each sunset - landed 3 dolphin and one blackfin - a school of big YF destroyed by makeshift trolling spread one evening! <o></o>

Good luck


----------

